
Dota2 Bot Scripting API - jhchabran
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Dota_Bot_Scripting
======
jhchabran
Valve just released a big gameplay update to its biggest esport game and added
support for a bot scripting api along the way, allowing players to exchange
them through Steam workshop.

> Programmers, scripters, and mad scientists rejoice! You can now create your
> own Dota bots using a brand new scripting API. Upload your bots to the
> Workshop for others to download and play. Then, enjoy watching as your
> creations slowly take over the Dota universe.

Basically, there's now an API to play the game through bots and make
competitions between them. Given the deep gameplay the game has and the
available API, this hints of a very promising bot programming scene.

